# Brown / Light Pink Spotting @ 12dpo



## Sparkles1984

Hi Ladies,

I was hoping this was the month I would see my BFP but it's looking less likely! Today at 12dpo I got another BFN and started having some brown / light pink spotting. I usually get this kind of spotting every month before I start AF so I'm pretty sad now :(

Does anyone else have trouble with brown spotting every month? I'm wondering if its low progesterone and I should use progesterone cream or something! 

Anyone who usually has this before their AF got it as usual the month they got their BFP? I love success stories! x


----------



## Fleur29

I wrote an almost identical post the month I was pregnant with my dd! I had spotting around the time I was expecting af (I did spot before af anyway) and figured I was out. Anyway the spotting stopped and I took a test around 3 days after the spotting started and got my bfp! I hope you have a similar thing happen! X


----------



## Sparkles1984

Oh really, that makes me feel a bit better! Congrats on your BFP! What other symptoms did you have? My boobs have been really sore the past 5 days so I took that as a good sign but so many months have I thought all these symptoms it must be this month and AF shows up lol x


----------



## Fleur29

Haha over 2.5 years ago now so those beautiful two link lines on an frer are now a cheeky nearly 2 year old! but thank you 

Tbh I clearly remember saying to dh that my period was about to show up as I felt just like that, crampy and meh. I do remember my boobs hurting as that was pretty much my only pregnancy symptom! Every day I would check they still hurt!!!!

I really hope you get your bfp. I would hold off testing for a couple of days so if you are preg you should get a definite bfp. When is af due? Keep us updated! Lots of luck! X


----------



## Sparkles1984

Thanks Fleur - I will keep you updated. AF should show Tues or Wed. I tend to have irregular periods but ovulated on CD 17 so start of next week I would say x


----------



## Fleur29

Bear in mind that even the early tests that say they can tell you 5 days before your period - that's if you ovulate on cd14 and have 28 day cycles! If you ovulate later and have a shorter lp then you're very unlikely to get a positive (even if you are pregnant!) that far before your period as the level of hormones wont be up to the limit they pick up on. So if I were you I wouldn't test again for a bit! Esp if you ovulate a bit late (exactly like me!) Lots of luck! X


----------



## Reidfidleir

I had this last cycle at 12 dpo and got a bfn. Got af at 14 dpo. But in all honesty I didn't feel pregnant. I don't normally spot though either. 
Sorry not a success story. Test when af due.


----------



## kazine

Having literally this right now. Was a tiny but of blood when I was at the toilet about 6 hours ago... Nothing since... I'm 12dpo too... Fx'd for both of us!

Subscribing to the thread so keep me updated!


----------



## Sparkles1984

Got more brown discharge but very little. Peeing like crazy and really bloated! Going to do another test tomorrow. I will be 14dpo. AF will probs show no doubt but fingers crossed it doesn't . When you planning to test kazine? X


----------



## rustyswife828

I'm on 12 DPO took a test this morning and some people say they see something but I think it's my eyes playing tricks on me. 

My temp went down this morning but still above coverline so not giving up until that :witch: shows her face!

Good luck and :dust: for y'all!!!


----------



## Sparkles1984

Good luck to you too! What other symptoms do you have (if any)? X


----------



## Sparkles1984

So I'm 14dpo and still having brown spotting and BFN. Getting bad cramps today (feel like I have full blown period but its just extemly light brown discharge/blood) and when i check my cervix to see if any fresh blood is on the way its just brown! 

Anyone else had brown spotting 12dpo-14dpo with cramps and got a BFP?

How you getting on Kazine and Rustyswife?


----------



## kazine

I got AF :(


----------



## Sparkles1984

Aww sorry to hear that Kazine. I'm sure mines is just round the corner :( :( x


----------



## Issybelle

I wish I knew the outcome of this...


----------



## babyface15

Are you wondering the same? I can share my personal experience if that helps. I always had brown spotting for up to 5 days before my periods pre-pregnancy. I was sure it meant something terrible. We ended up getting pregnant right away and my periods sorted themselves out and the spotting went away after having my baby.


----------

